# Blue Ridge Village, Banner Elk, NC, no longer Festiva.  Got an email today:



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 1, 2017)

As of September 1, 2017, Festiva Development Group has sold the development rights, management and the resort property of Blue Ridge Village to Bluegreen Vacations Unlimited, Inc. As a result, Patton Hospitality Management (PHM) will no longer be the property management company for the resort. As the management transitions, you will be hearing from Bluegreen directly regarding updated contact information for owner services and other aspects of your ownership. It has been a pleasure serving owners and guests at Blue Ridge Village over the last 10 years, and we are certain that Bluegreen's experience and expertise in the industry will ensure a smooth transition and positive future for the property and all of its owners and staff. We wish you many happy vacations at Blue Ridge Village or anywhere you choose travel in the years to come.

*Patton Hospitality Member Services *


----------



## Panina (Sep 1, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> As of September 1, 2017, Festiva Development Group has sold the development rights, management and the resort property of Blue Ridge Village to Bluegreen Vacations Unlimited, Inc. As a result, Patton Hospitality Management (PHM) will no longer be the property management company for the resort. As the management transitions, you will be hearing from Bluegreen directly regarding updated contact information for owner services and other aspects of your ownership. It has been a pleasure serving owners and guests at Blue Ridge Village over the last 10 years, and we are certain that Bluegreen's experience and expertise in the industry will ensure a smooth transition and positive future for the property and all of its owners and staff. We wish you many happy vacations at Blue Ridge Village or anywheree going t you choose travel in the years to come.
> 
> *Patton Hospitality Member Services *


I love going to blue ridge and didn't purchase because it was Festiva and I didn't like that organization.  Wonder how bluegreen is, now have to research.  Lots of questions.

Wonder what will happen to Festiva buyer who purchased points.  Were they just points to use at any Festiva resort? Or tied to a week at blue ridge? The fixed weeks are probably an easy transition.  

Is this the only property that Festiva sold?


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm a member of the Bluegreen vacation club. What questions do you have? I think Bluegreen members are generally pleased with the way Bluegreen manages its resorts. 

Are you a deeded owners at Blue Ridge Village? Does the Festiva Vacation Club (the Adventure Club) own intervals at the resort? Is it a trust fund based point system?

I'm wondering how much inventory Bluegreen gets in this transaction. Bluegreen puts inventory into a trust fund and then sells points against a pool of deeds. So, unsold inventory is what Bluegreen needs. 

Bluegreen may also target deeded owners to trade their deeds for points in the Bluegreen Vacation Club. But there has been no information from Bluegreen's side.


----------



## Panina (Sep 2, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> I'm a member of the Bluegreen vacation club. What questions do you have? I think Bluegreen members are generally pleased with the way Bluegreen manages its resorts.
> 
> Are you a deeded owners at Blue Ridge Village? Does the Festiva Vacation Club (the Adventure Club) own intervals at the resort? Is it a trust fund based point system?
> 
> ...


I own nothing yet at blue ridge village but would like to, so do not know much how Festiva worked.  With Festiva out, now a possibility I will pursue to own at blue ridge.

So to make sure I understand you right, my questions
If you purchase from bluegreen is it a pure point program? Or do you purchase an week that you can claim to use within a certain period and if you don't use it, it goes into inventory?

Do you know what benefits you lose by buying resale?

I tried searching the Internet and found nothing about blue ridge becoming  part of bluegreen.  Maybe will try making some calls after the holiday to see if I can find out more.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 2, 2017)

We do own a week 23 in a 2 bedroom older unit.  I was able to get mine free on eBay.  The fees for the 2 bedrooms (supposedly sleep up to 7) is only about $720.  Not bad fees, and I hope they don't increase with Bluegreen.


----------



## Panina (Sep 2, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We do own a week 23 in a 2 bedroom older unit.  I was able to get mine free on eBay.  The fees for the 2 bedrooms (supposedly sleep up to 7) is only about $720.  Not bad fees, and I hope they don't increase with Bluegreen.


Week 23 is a beautiful time to go.  We will be looking to acquire weeks between 20-23 and 41-42 if we pursue. We already traded into blue ridge two weeks in 2018 during these weeks.  We are only a couple of hour drive to there.

When you say older unit, didn't they renovate?  The unit I stayed in felt more mountain rustic then older.


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 2, 2017)

Panina said:


> I own nothing yet at blue ridge village but would like to, so do not know much how Festiva worked.  With Festiva out, now a possibility I will pursue to own at blue ridge.
> 
> So to make sure I understand you right, my questions
> If you purchase from bluegreen is it a pure point program? Or do you purchase an week that you can claim to use within a certain period and if you don't use it, it goes into inventory?
> ...



If you purchase from Bluegreen, the purchase will be a points purchase in the BG Vacation Club (BGVC).  If the deed backing up your points (The BGVC Trust owns the actual deed) is at Blue Ridge Village, you can claim your unit/week 11-13 months out.  At exactly 11 months out, all of us in BGVC have access to that unit/week.

If you buy resale, the only real benefit you lose is that you can only use Bonus Time at Blue Ridge.  CAUTION:  If you buy resale right now, your purchase will be either a fixed or flex/float week that is NOT in the BGVC or it will be a points week in the Festiva Club and NOT in the BGVC.  The only way you can get a guaranteed Blue Ridge BGVC unit/week resale is when someone buys directly from BG and later sells it.  That may take several years.

We don't know if BG acquired any inventory on September 1.  If they did, it will not go into the BGVC inventory until someone buys a unit/week directly from BG.  And that may be happening even as we speak if BG has geared up to start selling September 1.  However, if Corporate BG did acquire some inventory as of September 1, they "might" give BGVC owners access to it and do an internal trade for some other unit/week.  If Corporate BG did not acquire any inventory, they will simply act as a real estate agent for whomever holds the unsold inventory. We should also remember as one other poster commented, BG will be working on holders of deeds to fixed or flex/float unit/weeks to convert to BG Points and working on Festiva owners to convert to BG Points.  All for a price, of course.

If you really want to be in the BG program (I am and am happy with it) and you want to be guaranteed that you can get in to Blue Ridge, when you purchase make doubly sure that your points are backed up by a Blue Ridge deed.  You could conceivably buy at the Blue Ridge location and get your points backed up by a resort in Las Vegas or the Bahamas or Florida, etc. if you are not paying attention.  The sales people might say that they aren't set up to sell Blue Ridge inventory yet but that you can always get in.  Yes, but some 160,000+ other members might also be trying to get in.  If your heart is set on Blue Ridge most of the time (but occasionally the Florida Keys some years and Arizona other years with no exchange fee), be sure your points are backed up by a Blue Ridge deed.  And if you want it for skiing, make sure the unit/week isn't in the summer.  (Of course you could buy a fixed or flex/float ski week and then trade it in to BG and get BG points for it.)

Finally, current owners of whatever at Blue Ridge will continue to operate as they did in the past except the employees they see at the resort will be BG employees and not Festiva employees (even though they may be the same person).

Charles


----------



## Panina (Sep 2, 2017)

CharlesS said:


> If you purchase from Bluegreen, the purchase will be a points purchase in the BG Vacation Club (BGVC).  If the deed backing up your points (The BGVC Trust owns the actual deed) is at Blue Ridge Village, you can claim your unit/week 11-13 months out.  At exactly 11 months out, all of us in BGVC have access to that unit/week.
> 
> If you buy resale, the only real benefit you lose is that you can only use Bonus Time at Blue Ridge.  CAUTION:  If you buy resale right now, your purchase will be either a fixed or flex/float week that is NOT in the BGVC or it will be a points week in the Festiva Club and NOT in the BGVC.  The only way you can get a guaranteed Blue Ridge BGVC unit/week resale is when someone buys directly from BG and later sells it.  That may take several years.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information, very informative.  

Out of curiousity, the Festiva owners, do they stay as part of Festiva? If yes, does that means their underlining weeks stay within the Festiva system?


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 2, 2017)

Panina said:


> Out of curiousity, the Festiva owners, do they stay as part of Festiva? If yes, does that means their underlining weeks stay within the Festiva system?



Yes, and Maybe. There are two types of owners with access to this resort. First, traditional deeded owner; second members of the Festiva Adventure Club. Individual deeded owners will continue to own their deed and will continue to be members of the resort's HOA. In the case of the Club, it owns the deeds and these are held in a trust fund. Club members own only a right to use the accommodations owned by the club. Their ownership is not tied to any specific resort or deed. We don't know what Festiva is planning to do with the deeded weeks in the Club's trust fund. They might keep them for club members to use--same as before. Bluegreen and its members would not have access to those specific weeks. Or, Festiva might be able to withdraw deeds from the trust fund and sell them to Bluegreen. Festiva would then replace the Blue Ridge Village deeds in the trust fund with deeds for elsewhere. I have seen examples of both types of transactions in the timeshare business. In this case, we don't know what is planned.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2017)

Will the resort still exchange with both RCI and II ?


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 2, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Will the resort still exchange with both RCI and II ?



The Bluegreen Vacation Club is affiliated with RCI. But there are many Bluegreen-managed resorts in the II catalog. I don't know for sure, but I always thought the II exchanges were made by the deeded owners.


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 2, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> Yes, and Maybe. There are two types of owners with access to this resort. First, traditional deeded owner; second members of the Festiva Adventure Club. Individual deeded owners will continue to own their deed and will continue to be members of the resort's HOA. In the case of the Club, it owns the deeds and these are held in a trust fund. Club members own only a right to use the accommodations owned by the club. Their ownership is not tied to any specific resort or deed. We don't know what Festiva is planning to do with the deeded weeks in the Club's trust fund. They might keep them for club members to use--same as before. Bluegreen and its members would not have access to those specific weeks. Or, Festiva might be able to withdraw deeds from the trust fund and sell them to Bluegreen. Festiva would then replace the Blue Ridge Village deeds in the trust fund with deeds for elsewhere. I have seen examples of both types of transactions in the timeshare business. In this case, we don't know what is planned.



 Do I understand correctly that Festiva owners have their points just in the club  and not tied to any specific unit/week? If so then I could see  how blue green could exchange one/unit week for another for the Festiva owner and sell the week to Bluegreen. It will be interesting to see how this all works out.

Charles


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 4, 2017)

CharlesS said:


> Do I understand correctly that Festiva owners have their points just in the club  and not tied to any specific unit/week?



Yes, Inventory in the Festiva Adventure Club is held in a trust fund for members' use.


----------



## CharlesS (Sep 4, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> Yes, Inventory in the Festiva Adventure Club is held in a trust fund for members' use.



Is a particular unit/week in the Trust specifically linked back to a specific owner?


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 4, 2017)

CharlesS said:


> Is a particular unit/week in the Trust specifically linked back to a specific owner?



No, as far as I know Bluegreen is the only trust-fund-based point system that maintains a specific link between deeds and the points' owner. Marriott's Destination Club, Welk's Platinum points, Diamond Resorts' "Collections", Vistana's FlexOptions, Wyndham Access points, The new Hyatt Points Club, Worldmark, Club Intrawest/Embarc, Raintree Vacation Club, and Festiva's Adventure Club--all maintain no linkage; owners/member do not have a direct relationship to a specific deed.


----------



## Panina (Sep 4, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> Yes, and Maybe. There are two types of owners with access to this resort. First, traditional deeded owner; second members of the Festiva Adventure Club. Individual deeded owners will continue to own their deed and will continue to be members of the resort's HOA. In the case of the Club, it owns the deeds and these are held in a trust fund. Club members own only a right to use the accommodations owned by the club. Their ownership is not tied to any specific resort or deed. We don't know what Festiva is planning to do with the deeded weeks in the Club's trust fund. They might keep them for club members to use--same as before. Bluegreen and its members would not have access to those specific weeks. Or, Festiva might be able to withdraw deeds from the trust fund and sell them to Bluegreen. Festiva would then replace the Blue Ridge Village deeds in the trust fund with deeds for elsewhere. I have seen examples of both types of transactions in the timeshare business. In this case, we don't know what is planned.


So if someone bought into the Festiva club because they loved blue ridge village, they ultimately can get screwed?...limited units available and worse case none where they want to go.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 5, 2017)

Panina said:


> So if someone bought into the Festiva club because they loved blue ridge village, they ultimately can get screwed?...limited units available and worse case none where they want to go.



I think the general rule-of-thumb is: If you want to visit the same timeshare resort every year, buy a fixed or floating week, not points. All point systems (except, perhaps, Bluegreen) suffer from the possible lack of availability at a favored location.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Sep 8, 2017)

CharlesS said:


> Do I understand correctly that Festiva owners have their points just in the club  and not tied to any specific unit/week? If so then I could see  how blue green could exchange one/unit week for another for the Festiva owner and sell the week to Bluegreen. It will be interesting to see how this all works out.



I talked with a Festiva Club member. She said they've been informed about this sale, and Festiva members can book it for 3 more years.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2017)

DanZale2000 said:


> I talked with a Festiva Club member. She said they've been informed about this sale, and Festiva members can book it for 3 more years.


That says it all. Feel bad for owners who purchased with Festiva  to use Blue Ridge Village.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 29, 2017)

DanZale2000 said:


> I talked with a Festiva Club member. She said they've been informed about this sale, and Festiva members can book it for 3 more years.



This is probably the notification the Festiva member received:

September 5, 2017 Festiva Communications
http://blog.festiva.com/2017/09/an-update-about-blue-ridge-village-in-banner-elk-nc/

As of September 1, 2017, Festiva Development Group sold the development rights, management and the resort property of Blue Ridge Village (BRV) to Bluegreen Vacations Unlimited, Inc.

However, Festiva Adventure Club members will still be able to vacation in Beautiful Banner Elk. Over the next three years, reservations will still be available at Blue Ridge Village using FAC points. Additionally, options for exchange through RTX may be available for properties in Banner Elk and the surrounding North Carolina High Country.

It has been a pleasure serving owners and guests at Blue Ridge Village over the last 10 years, and we are certain that Bluegreen’s experience and expertise in the industry will ensure a smooth transition and positive future for the property and all of its owners and staff. We wish you many happy vacations at Blue Ridge Village or anywhere you choose travel in the years to come.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 3, 2017)

I am at Blue Ridge Resort right now.  I guess I missed this post when the announcement was made.  The signage outside still has a big Festiva as does the sales building.  However keys and paperwork are now all Bluegreen. 

Any questions I can ask while I am here.


----------



## Panina (Oct 3, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am at Blue Ridge Resort right now.  I guess I missed this post when the announcement was made.  The signage outside still has a big Festiva as does the sales building.  However keys and paperwork are now all Bluegreen.
> 
> Any questions I can ask while I am here.


I am here too.  I asked the front desk if bluegreen is selling here yet. I was told they won't start until mid next year.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 3, 2017)

Panina said:


> I am here too.  I asked the front desk if bluegreen is selling here yet. I was told they won't start until mid next year.



They need to change all the signage first.  The sales building and the entry still have large Festiva logos.  I has been pretty quiet here this week, I'm in Building 8 and I have only seen one other couple in this building.  However the building next door, (not sure the number) seems to have a full parking lot of cars in front of it.  

There are two stand alone houses at the top of the hill that are numbered, if there are indeed 3 br house that would be great.  I think I will have to ask the front desk.


----------



## Panina (Oct 3, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> They need to change all the signage first.  The sales building and the entry still have large Festiva logos.  I has been pretty quiet here this week, I'm in Building 8 and I have only seen one other couple in this building.  However the building next door, (not sure the number) seems to have a full parking lot of cars in front of it.
> 
> There are two stand alone houses at the top of the hill that are numbered, if there are indeed 3 br house that would be great.  I think I will have to ask the front desk.


We are in building 25, we are the only ones on the lower level.  No one is over us either.  I met another couple who rented here from a vacation club. They said next week to rent was more then double then this week and the following week nothing was available so my guess is next week it will start being more busy for fall foliage.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2017)

Have the foliage started to changes colors.


----------



## Panina (Oct 4, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Have the foliage started to changes colors.


Wish it did for my trip but no.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm heading north to Canada after my stay here, so eventually I will get the colors.  They have started to change at the higher elevations, around Grandfather Mountain, but farther down the slopes the colors have yet to turn.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2017)

The older, original units have been renovated.  We paid a fee to get the reno completed, and another TUG member told me the reno is as good as anything Marriott does.  That was about five years ago.  Our unit sleeps 7 and has a loft.  I think it's building 25.  I will have to look it up.  

I was trying to pay MF's for BRV and the link to pay no longer worked.  I guess Festiva shut off the link to pay fees for the transition.  

People who bought Festiva got taken.  Those points are not worth the paper they are written on.  If other resorts just come in and take over, and that was your desire to stay at that particular resort, you have nothing at all for your purchase.


----------



## DRIless (Oct 13, 2017)

I heard that Bluegreen bought Festiva, but have not seen the press release.


----------



## DRIless (Oct 13, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> People who bought Festiva got taken.  Those points are not worth the paper they are written on.  If other resorts just come in and take over, and that was your desire to stay at that particular resort, you have nothing at all for your purchase.



I would hope that this was not true.  It is always interesting when groups get bought out Like when Diamond Resorts bought Monarch and ILX, how they handle the usage and how that push outright conversions of legacy owners.  It's very sad when they use scare tactics to get you to pay to change over completely.  My last "update" with DRI they tried to scare me to convert my deeds to The Trust.  "What if one of the resorts where you own  fell out of The Club, you'd be out of luck."  So, he wanted me to pay DOUBLE the maintenance to be in The Trust with the same number of points I get for my deeds.  I told him that he couldn't scare me that much.


----------



## nuwermj (Oct 14, 2017)

DRIless said:


> I heard that Bluegreen bought Festiva, but have not seen the press release.



I have been wondering if Festiva is an acquisition target. Selling their rights at Blue Ridge Village suggests they may need the capital and can't get it out of internal revenue. But I'm skeptical that Bluegreen is the buyer. First, there would have been no point in buying Blue Ridge Village separately. Second, there is way to much overlap in the locations (unless Bluegreen plans to run the two clubs independently). Bluegreen would be better off looking for something in the west (something like Raintree), which complements their current location portfolio. The sales division would go wild selling conversions into such a merged system. But this is all just a bit of weekend speculation.


----------



## Panina (Oct 14, 2017)

DRIless said:


> I heard that Bluegreen bought Festiva, but have not seen the press release.


I think that would be good for Festiva owners.  Look what happened to owners who purchased Festiva points because they wanted to use their points at Blue Ridge, it will no longer be part of Festiva. Not sure how they could merge as with  bluegreen you have actual units attached to ownership.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 16, 2017)

DRIless said:


> I heard that Bluegreen bought Festiva, but have not seen the press release.



Inventory for reservations at Blue Ridge Village is on the BG website now. It is listed as a Club Resort. It has three seasons, Red, White and Blue. Red season falls over weeks 17-42, 50-53. White weeks are 12-16, 43-44. And Blue weeks are: 1-11, 45-49. A one-bedroom villa or loft is 10,000 points in red season. A two-bedroom villa or loft is 12,000 points in red season. A three-bedroom villa is 16,000 points and a four-bedroom is 24,000 points in red season. 

They told me at my BG review Friday that they are now selling points for $4.00 per point!!!! Crazy if you ask me. You can purchase resale on eBay for the cost of a transfer fee, $450! The more desirable underlying unit/date/resort deeds might go up to $1,500. There are many other places to buy BG resale as well. Bluegreen does have first right of refusal but doesn't seem to exercise it often now except for ultra high-red weeks at its most desirable resorts, one being Big Cedar in Branson. If you want "qualified points" in order to have bonus time at all BG resorts or to build to "metal status" for other perks of high level points ownership, you can purchase them from the only BG certified reseller, Pinnacle Vacations, for around, I think, $1.50 a point. No difference in what you get! "Qualified" is qualified. However, if you want to buy any points in BG you should know what resorts they have and how many points are required for the size unit and season you would use most. The points I just mentioned for Blue Ridge Village red season are really not very high for Bluegreen overall. The highest points required for a 2-bedroom ultra high-red season (The Cliffs at Long Creek near Branson) are 56,000 points for a two-bedroom presidential! I am guessing that the range for a 2-bedroom ultra high-red/red season is 9,000 points to that 56,000 mentioned above.

Bluegreen has some very nice resorts. Not Marriott but some are close. Others are just so so. The new resorts that they have been acquiring have been higher end for the most part and the points table has climbed higher and higher. We have owned 10,000 developer purchased BG points for 16 years. I learned quickly that this is not enough points for a full week two-bedroom unit at most places I would like to go in high red season. 10,000 points is studio or 1 bedroom level for many though. 30,000 points would take care of my family's needs. But we have never bought more points because honestly, we can rent for the cost of the additional maintenance fees. Still, we've managed to take a full week's vacation every year either through BG or RCI and I like our Bluegreen!


----------



## Adam Reynolds (Dec 21, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> As of September 1, 2017, Festiva Development Group has sold the development rights, management and the resort property of Blue Ridge Village to Bluegreen Vacations Unlimited, Inc. As a result, Patton Hospitality Management (PHM) will no longer be the property management company for the resort. As the management transitions, you will be hearing from Bluegreen directly regarding updated contact information for owner services and other aspects of your ownership. It has been a pleasure serving owners and guests at Blue Ridge Village over the last 10 years, and we are certain that Bluegreen's experience and expertise in the industry will ensure a smooth transition and positive future for the property and all of its owners and staff. We wish you many happy vacations at Blue Ridge Village or anywhere you choose travel in the years to come.
> 
> *Patton Hospitality Member Services *


As Festiva AC members, we learned of the sale when we arrived this week and they tried to stick us in a crappy unit on the backside of the pond.  The sofa was ratty, the telephones did not work, and the fireplace could not be operated.  The girl at the front desk worked it out and got us in a nice 2BR which is what we booked 2 years ago.  We are deeply saddened that Festiva owners will no longer be able to book here after 3 years.  We are even more upset that the inventory for Festiva owners is now limited to the dilapidated rooms.


----------



## Panina (Dec 22, 2017)

Adam Reynolds said:


> As Festiva AC members, we learned of the sale when we arrived this week and they tried to stick us in a crappy unit on the backside of the pond.  The sofa was ratty, the telephones did not work, and the fireplace could not be operated.  The girl at the front desk worked it out and got us in a nice 2BR which is what we booked 2 years ago.  We are deeply saddened that Festiva owners will no longer be able to book here after 3 years.  We are even more upset that the inventory for Festiva owners is now limited to the dilapidated rooms.


Which building was the crappy unit in?  So sorry what happened to you with Festival. I know a I would be extremely upset if I purchased from them because of Blue Ridge.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 22, 2017)

I heard that Bluegreen have some very nice resorts in Charleston, SC.


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 26, 2017)

We stayed in BRV some years ago and like the place.. I was older but in good shape and close to Sugar and Beech was down the road as well.. The locations has a nice food lion store adn the town of Banner Elk is not far.. I broke my leg skiing at Sugar, in 1968 or so and was taken to the then Banner Elk hospital, which has been closed for years. My aunt was with us and being from Minn, found a frozen pond in front of hospital and skated on it while my mom and me were in the ER getting a cast on my leg. (fond memories of the area.)

So when we traded into BRV on 2007, i was thinking this would be a great place to own.. I did not act on that but keep up with the place looking for a deal and then found out Festiva was going to be taking over the place i decided it was not a place I wanted ot own after reading about Festiva taking over other locations and what happened.. 

Now I am pleased to hear they are leaving and Bluegreen will be taking over the resort.. While they are not the best the are certainly not the worst like wastegate, diamond or festiva so i have read.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 26, 2017)

carl2591 said:


> While they are not the best the are certainly not the worst like wastegate, diamond or festiva so i have read.



I'd have to agree that these three on my bottom 3 system list, mainly for the practices and not necessarily their resorts.


----------



## Panina (Dec 26, 2017)

From my participation in other groups Bluegreen seems ok.  I love Blue Ridge and am happy now I have a fixed week. With Bluegreen I took my chance.


----------



## DRIless (Dec 26, 2017)

carl2591 said:


> Now I am pleased to hear they are leaving and Bluegreen will be taking over the resort.. While they are not the best the are certainly not the worst like wastegate, diamond or festiva so i have read.





Panina said:


> From my participation in other groups Bluegreen seems ok.  I love Blue Ridge and am happy now I have a fixed week. With Bluegreen I took my chance.


Bluegreen is just about the most straightforward and transparent developer and my understanding is that they bought Festiva.


----------



## Panina (Dec 26, 2017)

DRIless said:


> Bluegreen is just about the most straightforward and transparent developer and my understanding is that they bought Festiva.


All of Festiva?


----------



## DRIless (Dec 26, 2017)

Panina said:


> All of Festiva?


yes


----------



## Panina (Dec 26, 2017)

DRIless said:


> yes


Where did you hear that? The feedback I have read is Festiva owners were notified they can use Blue Ridge for a few years and then it’s not part of the Festiva system.


----------



## nuwermj (Dec 27, 2017)

DRIless said:


> ... my understanding is that they [Bluegreen] bought Festiva.



This cannot be. Bluegreen is now a publicly traded company. Any acquisition deal would have to be publicly disclosed in accordance with SEC rule.


----------

